# Do EGO mowers ever go on sale?



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I'd like to purchase one between now and next Spring on sale. Hoping I can find a deal somewhere. Thanks!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Don't know if will be an annual thing, but Lowe's had quite a bit of the Ego product line on sale earlier in the year. Unfortunately, the Home Depot clearance stuff seems to finally be gone around here.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Have you looked into the Toro line of 60V battery operated tools. I have their lawnmower, chainsaw and hand held leaf blower. I love the mower and the chain saw. The leaf blower has plenty of power, but depletes the battery quickly. Though you can vary the speed to save battery.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

@Deadlawn I have not really looked at the Toro mower. I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Deadlawn said:


> Have you looked into the Toro line of 60V battery operated tools. I have their lawnmower, chainsaw and hand held leaf blower. I love the mower and the chain saw. The leaf blower has plenty of power, but depletes the battery quickly. Though you can vary the speed to save battery.


Depending on what (Toro) mower you choose, you can get the 7.5Ah battery which would be great for running a blower for longer sessions. The standard battery is only 2.5Ah.

Of course, you can only run one battery in one tool at any given time, and must recharge to realize those long run times. But that's a limitation of all current battery systems.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> Deadlawn said:
> 
> 
> > Have you looked into the Toro line of 60V battery operated tools. I have their lawnmower, chainsaw and hand held leaf blower. I love the mower and the chain saw. The leaf blower has plenty of power, but depletes the battery quickly. Though you can vary the speed to save battery.
> ...


When I bought the mower, instead of getting the package with the standard 6.0Ah battery, I bought the bare tool and then bought the 7.5Ah battery and charger separately.

Then I bought the chain saw, but unfortunately, it was not available as a bare tool, only as a package with the 2.5Ah battery and charger. So now I have two chargers, a 7.5Ah battery and a 2.5Ah battery.

My most recent purchase was the leaf blower as a bare tool. Yes, the 7.5Ah battery allows it to run a lot longer, but of course makes it heavier. It would have been nice if they made this blower as a back pack. This little blower is actually more useful and has more power than I thought it would.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

EGO sale at Lowe's today only (link). The self-propelled mower LM2130SP w/o battery is $100 off at $399.


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Thanks @massgrass... I actually purchased the Greenworks Pro 80v 21" self-propelled from Costco earlier today. Came with two batteries and charger for $499.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

Excellent, enjoy!


----------

